# IR extenders



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

RF remotes are the in thing.


----------



## SPINA ELECTRIC (Dec 1, 2009)

Home Depot has a few things that you put in the wall and its angled so you don't see it and it does not stick out.


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

SPINA ELECTRIC said:


> Home Depot has a few things that you put in the wall and its angled so you don't see it and it does not stick out.


Keywords? I tried IR and Remote Control but it's not bringing anything up..


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Edrick said:


> RF remotes are the in thing.


He won't go for it, I tried that one already, where the labour is already more than the huge flatscreen going up on the wall :whistling2:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

CDN mini-EC said:


> He won't go for it, I tried that one already, where the labour is already more than the huge flatscreen going up on the wall :whistling2:


Have you tried ADI?


----------



## shaggy1386 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hope this helps:

I've used this product several times, it's exactly what you're describing!


http://www.iautomate.com/products/ir-350-infrared-repeater-kit.html


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Look at a logitech harmony remote. 

I have a few


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> Look at a logitech harmony remote.
> 
> I have a few


Yes. Go for the harmony 1100 with the IR extender. Once programmed, it is the shizzio. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

its computer based progamming is great, and you can control more then just a/v with it


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

When I moved my parents into a retirement home a couple years ago they decided to finally splurge on the home entertainment gear. I helped them buy the high def TV, surround system with DVD etc. 

Once I set everything up, Mom seemed ok with operating things. (My father was loosing his vision so he was letting Ma do the tuning) I found out a month later that Ma actually broke down crying one day after trying unsuccessfully to get the news to come on. She tried for half an hour...

The next weekend I bought them the touchscreen operated Harmony 1100 with the IR extender. :thumbsup: I'm trying hard not to sound like a commercial but they could not be happier! One touch and everything does what it's supposed to _every single time_. Dad now proudly surfs when he wants to!


----------



## TimChaput69 (Nov 14, 2011)

Do you know if that remote will work with a smart tv? Been thinking about changing to one remote but don't know with smart tv.


----------



## Sky Seattle (Jul 5, 2011)

*Ipad as remote*

As soon as I find a nice Ipad as remote solution, I have a lot of older clients who will Love it. The others are good, but the ease and size of the ipad will work great for them.:thumbsup:


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

CDN mini-EC said:


> It seems there's not much on the local market I can find now..years ago the retailers were carrying all sorts of varieties of them and now they just seem to be carrying ones with bad customer reviews.
> 
> I have a job I'm quoting which calls for power and low voltage for a flatscreen and AV equipment, but the customer wants the gear hidden in another room or up in the ceiling above the TV. (drop ceiling in a cafe).
> 
> I haven't done much AV since 2008 and a little surprised at what's changed. Is there an alternative?


Buffalo. I use their stuff often and it works flawlessly. Entire system is about $120, and it's a cat5 from IR eye to components.

http://www.buffaloelectronics.com/


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks all for the input. In the end I quoted the Buffalo system a couple of guys mentioned above; the Harmony looked real nice but drove the price out of his ball park. 

In the end my quote was beat by about $200.00. IT guy owed him a favour and came up with a solution that covered both custom ad displays and channel control. My quote was only for installation 

Either way, I know what to use now; this is my first foray back into AV in 4 years :thumbsup:


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

CDN mini-EC said:


> Thanks all for the input. In the end I quoted the Buffalo system a couple of guys mentioned above; the Harmony looked real nice but drove the price out of his ball park.
> 
> In the end my quote was beat by about $200.00. IT guy owed him a favour and came up with a solution that covered both custom ad displays and channel control. My quote was only for installation
> 
> Either way, I know what to use now; this is my first foray back into AV in 4 years :thumbsup:


I hear you on the price concern. I bought the 1100 and extender for 275.00 new on geekbay. Otherwise I would not spend what they were asking for. :no:


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

I just did a job where the IR extenders & HDMI signals used Cat5.

3 Cat5 spec'd to each tv, one for the IR & 2 for HDMI all going back to a media closet.


----------



## asddsa (Jan 31, 2012)

Hot Link Pro...

http://www.hot-link.com/pages/products.cgi


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I just did a job where the IR extenders & HDMI signals used Cat5.
> 
> 3 Cat5 spec'd to each tv, one for the IR & 2 for HDMI all going back to a media closet.


That's how I remember doing it too - with 2 Cat 5e's used with an HDMI Balun on each end.


----------

